# 2009 Ridley stock is on the ground



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

I just spoke to Sinclair and the 2009 Ridleys are in stock, in the warehouse. They even have the new, sexy 2009 Noah...


----------



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

I've had my Excalibur for 10 months now. That means I need a new bike, right? My wife does not understand the concept of carbon fiber fatigue.




the new Noah and Helium look especially sweet.


----------

